# 2 - 30" Trout



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Captain Trey and Mike with Fishing Tackle Unlimited both displaying 30" trout caught this December. Cutt also displaying a Solid fish that measured right at 28". All fish released to fight again.

Dates Available for January and February 
281.702.0490
captaintreyprye.com


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)




----------

